# First Cruze in the world with adapted OEM navigator?



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Everton..nice Cruze. Please send some more pics of the VW Style lights and of the fog drl. What unit did you replace your HU with? I see your unit now reads id3 tags with album art. Id like to know more about the install.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

thats one nice looking cruze


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

Well.. More pictures then!

















Before the rear spoiler.

















Before the black tie.

































































My set.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZN9CM61YcA&feature=player_embedded
















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oz6Zbboq0i4&feature=player_embedded

















About the HU. It's the OEM HU from the brazilian LTZ cruze. It has gps, touch screen... The ID3/cover is from the iPod connection..


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

Oh! Just a few pictures from our meets

































https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8gt3nwOuu8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

That is sweet! Very Nice!


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Good $hit...gotta love being able to have fun in the Cruze outside of US regualted highway systems.


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

well.. We make sure that no one break any law when we are in the streets..


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Everton...didnt mean it like that. Ive driven in S. America many times (Colombia & Venezuela) and driving ANYWHERE outside of US or Canada, it is a driving experience that most enthusiasts would appreciate. Where I live im subjected to red light cameras, speed traps, heavy suveilance, you name it. Cant much less fart inside of a car without getting cited for it. Brazil may be a little more regulated now (especially the mass cleanup they are trying to do for the World Cup and Olympics) but it is by no means as tame as it is here. Your car looks great, keep the mods going. Love the support from your crew also. I have a question regarding the install. Was this swap a non nav unit to a nav unit from the same year or is it a swap into the new MyLink system? For someone who doesnt know the electronics front to back, is it worth the install?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Eu gosto

Nice Cruze, more pics of the meet! and welcome to Cruzetalk, so far i've seen 2 other members from brazil here.


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

RoadRage said:


> Everton...didnt mean it like that. Ive driven in S. America many times (Colombia & Venezuela) and driving ANYWHERE outside of US or Canada, it is a driving experience that most enthusiasts would appreciate. Where I live im subjected to red light cameras, speed traps, heavy suveilance, you name it. Cant much less fart inside of a car without getting cited for it. Brazil may be a little more regulated now (especially the mass cleanup they are trying to do for the World Cup and Olympics) but it is by no means as tame as it is here. Your car looks great, keep the mods going. Love the support from your crew also. I have a question regarding the install. Was this swap a non nav unit to a nav unit from the same year or is it a swap into the new MyLink system? For someone who doesnt know the electronics front to back, is it worth the install?


in a lot of places we can drive without worries, but there's the places where the you can see bumper stickers saying "visit Santo André and get a ticket!". And that's like this way before the preparations for the fifa world cup. Myself for example, got ticked twice in the same spot, at the same time, for being 2mph ahead the speed limit and for the "rodizio" (the streets of sāo paulo are so full of cars, that they made a law that in one day of the week, every car that has a license plate that ends with a defined number can't use the car in the critical zones). 
But I have never been in usa or canada, so I can't compare it.

about the HU. I don't really know if it's the new mylink, because we don't classify the unit's like this in here. What I can say is that the menu is like this








and I now have nav, touch screen and so on.
my car is a lt 11/12 cruze, without the nav and the monocromatic screen, and I replaced for this one.
i really wanted this HU in my car, because of the hi res screen, touch, nav and the more powerful outputs, so, for me, it worth it.
oh! I haven't lost any configuration or anything with this.


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Eu gosto
> 
> Nice Cruze, more pics of the meet! and welcome to Cruzetalk, so far i've seen 2 other members from brazil here.


I'm at work now, but when I get home, I will post more pictures!


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for the reply...The reason I ask about the nav unit questions is because I ideally prefer the stock unit you have. Can any members with a 2011-2012 US Cruze Nav confirm that this is it or a 2013 MyLink version? Everton...how much does a bribe cost in Brazil to not get a ticket? At least you have those options available.


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

EvertonCa said:


> Oh! Just a few pictures from our meets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your cruze is awesome!
Also, I love how every cruze in the video has foglights haha thats awesome.


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

RoadRage said:


> Thanks for the reply...The reason I ask about the nav unit questions is because I ideally prefer the stock unit you have. Can any members with a 2011-2012 US Cruze Nav confirm that this is it or a 2013 MyLink version? Everton...how much does a bribe cost in Brazil to not get a ticket? At least you have those options available.


My last HU had monocromatic display, usb, aux, bluetooth (without a2dp) and cd.
This new one has usb, sd, aux, gps, 7" high resolution touch screen, bluetooth, voice comand and cd. So, for me its a very nice deal! 

If you get ticked by fixed radars, you can't bribe anyone. It's a machine. And 90% of the times, that's what happen.. The bribe cases that we see happen when someone is drunk driving, police stops him and to not lose his license and get arrested, they bribe. But it's not every cop that does this... Speed tickets, parking tickets, etc, you can't bribe


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

Action Hank said:


> Your cruze is awesome!
> Also, I love how every cruze in the video has foglights haha thats awesome.


We only have LT and LTZ models here. The basic LT comes with fog light, esp, abs, tc, 6 speed manual transmission, 4 airbags, 17" alloy wheels, 1.8 ecotec engine, etc


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

Awesome looking car! Where did you get those headlights? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Aliexpress sells them..they are around $600 shipped.


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

BladeOfAnduril said:


> Awesome looking car! Where did you get those headlights?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Aliexpress.com


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

As far as album id3 tagging display, is that a feature only for Ipod or is that Android compatible as well?


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

RoadRage said:


> As far as album id3 tagging display, is that a feature only for Ipod or is that Android compatible as well?


Don't know.. I have a iPhone 5, iPod classic and iPad. Don't have any android device.

i will test it with pen drive and see what happen


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Thanks I really appreciate that. Im debating either an Android unit, OEM or that Unavi from Korea. All depends on functionality, ease of install, expandability and ease of use.


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

RoadRage said:


> Thanks I really appreciate that. Im debating either an Android unit, OEM or that Unavi from Korea. All depends on functionality, ease of install, expandability and ease of use.


The "best" unit sold here in brazil is the caska. 
No one used the unavi before, because they said it won't suport a lot of things that the brazilian cruze has.
and I don't think that if you go for the OEM one, you will be able to install it, based on all of the trouble I had to do it.


----------



## 13Cruze (Mar 12, 2013)

No fair, you guys get the hatchback and wagon down there! I don't understand why we can't get them here. 
Nice looking Cruze, mine is white, also. It stays cooler in the sun here in Florida.
Does the HU you installed have the inputs for the backup camera? That is the only thing I don't have that I wish I did.


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

13Cruze said:


> No fair, you guys get the hatchback and wagon down there! I don't understand why we can't get them here.
> Nice looking Cruze, mine is white, also. It stays cooler in the sun here in Florida.
> Does the HU you installed have the inputs for the backup camera? That is the only thing I don't have that I wish I did.


We don't have the SW version here. Just hatchback and sedan. 
It does, but only the OEM camera. I might install it in the future, since the wires are ready with the modification we did.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Everton..the Caska unit is not good from what I heard. I guess this serves as information to any member that the installation of an OEM Nav unit is a pain in the a$$ to install and may not be worth the upgrade. Guess im down to Unav or Android...thanks..Everton did the Brazil Cruze receive the European facelift like in Mexico?


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

RoadRage said:


> Everton..the Caska unit is not good from what I heard. I guess this serves as information to any member that the installation of an OEM Nav unit is a pain in the a$$ to install and may not be worth the upgrade. Guess im down to Unav or Android...thanks..Everton did the Brazil Cruze receive the European facelift like in Mexico?


The caska unit is officially imported to brazil. So they have adapted the HU to the brazilian cruze. Today, it's the only unit that does not lose anu configurations, has dvd, touch screen, gps, tv, ipod, video playback and so on. But I said "best" because even the caska isn't THAT good. I played with one a few weeks ago and just made me sure that I wanted the OEM unit.

and to be honest. I don't think that even if you want the HU, have the money, the wires and the needed parts, you will be able to install it. Every single wire had to be modified. And it's just impossible to create a tutorial for that... 

Our cruze did not received any facelift yet.


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

There it is!
Our 1º meet.


















2º meet


























3º meet


























4º meet


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

5º meet










































6º meet - 1 year anniversary 










































More pictures coming soon!


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

7º meet.









































8º meet.









































































9º meet

































































10º meet will be next week!

Let me ask.. This thread is about the HU, isn't the right thing to do create another thread for this pictures?


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

The HU is working flawless now!

The GPS
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0aZCUNrg-M

I'm uploading a small demo of the HU.

And we are trying something that if works, a lot of people with 7" display will enjoy!


----------



## EvertonCa (Apr 7, 2012)

A little DEMO
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LApZxBMItA


----------

